
On-demand updates to transactions data - handosando
https://blog.plaid.com/transactions-refresh/
======
handosando
Just came across this while refactoring an older implementation and found it
quite interesting. We actually integrated this kind of functionality on our
end before this came along, so since it was already in place, we didn't rip
that part out and replace it. I imagine this is most useful for new customers
or any who haven't yet added refresh?

